# Thyroid Quacks and Snake Oil Peddlers



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I got a call from a friend earlier this week inviting me to a "Thyroid Dinner" at the local Holiday Inn. I sensed that this was all a scam the minute my friend opened her mouth, and politely thanked her for the info. When I saw her yesterday, she had clipped the newspaper add for me. Here's what it said:

"You're Invited to a
FREE DINNER
Exclusively for: Women with Low Thyroid

Dinner will immediately follow our free seminar titled
The Real Reason Women with Low Thyroid Continue to Suffer Despite Thyroid Hormones and Normal Test Results

Free Admission and Free Dinner
You will discover the likely reasons why you suffer from:
Continued weight gain despite diet and exercise
life-altering fatigue
depression
anxiety
insomnia
hair loss
constipation
hot flashes
brain fog
memory loss

The number one cause for low thyroid is typically not even talked about, let alone tested for. You will discover this little known secret.
Dr Ardie Singh, Chiropractic Physician

RSVP required, Call Now, Operators are Standing By!"

Since she had decided to bring this up to me in person, I decided to tell her this guy was a quack, that perhaps the dinner and seminar are free, but he's certainly peddling something expensive to be able to front the expensive dinner, and that I doubt it would treat anyone's thyroid condition. And my friend went on to insist that she knew someone who had wonderful results with seeing a chiropractor for her thyroid condition. I shook my head, thanked her for the info, and went on my way, knowing there are enough gullible women around to support his business.

It all got me thinking about how desperate many of us who have thyroid conditions are to feel better, and how vulnerable we can be to quacks and snake oil peddlers. I did some further research of the Chiropractor, found his website, where he claims to be a local expert on thyroid disease and diabetes, saw his numerous you-tube videos, and watched his video on thyroid where he claims to treat hypothyroidism with vitamins and nutritional supplements.

As tempting as his claims are, I know he's a waste of my time and money. Quite honestly, his tactics are fairly obvious, and I have been a bit more on edge about these things since reading an article from Mary Shoman titled, "Chiropractors See Thyroid as Marketing Cash Cow: Why Thyroid Patients Should be Very Skeptical."

http://thyroid.about.com/od/alternativeholisticinfo/a/Chiropractors-Thyroid-Marketing.htm

I am a skeptic. I hate being taken advantage of. I don't have a lot of money, My medical care is costly, and I am careful about where I spend the little I have. But even I have been taken for a ride from time to time. I spent hundreds of dollars seeing a holistic doc who tested my thyroid, was surprised to find I tested hyper, and then told me I didn't 'look hyper." She sold me expensive supplements to "detox" my body, and I bought it all because I was skeptical of traditional medicine and pharmaceuticals. I think she did me and my insurance provider a favor by converting her practice to a cash-only business I could no longer afford. I spent several more years trying to put together all my symptoms until my untreated Graves Disease landed me in the hospital.

It's been a year now since my thyroid was removed, I'm still not well, and trying to sort out what I and my now team of medical professionals are doing that is helpful and what is a waste of my time and money. I see a chiropractor who has been immensely helpful with explaining things to me that my doctor's won't take the time to, and my pain has been lower at times since I started seeing her, but I can't bring myself to buy any more of the supplements she recommends.

So, I wanted to start a discussion here about how we as patients and consumers sort out fact from fiction, Good Docs and alternative medicine from Quacks, the helpful medicine and supplements from the snake oil.


----------



## wuselino1412 (Dec 24, 2010)

The so called schooled doctors arent any better. I mean i was tested, i paid them money and they wont give me my results unless i pay them $75. i am unemployed, i don't have any insurance and I really had to save to even go there and get the tests done and now they are trying to rip me off. I can't even afford to go anywhere for a second opinion. I just don't have the money so i am totally stuck. It's a shame how people try to make money off people who have a condition and need to get healthy.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

That's part of my point, but maybe I left it out. Traditional medical care is not adequate for most of us. Endocrinologists dismiss us. So, we are left on our own to try to sort this all out. I think that leaves many of us desperate to pay any amount of money for a "cure."

I am sorry you are having such a hard time. I have been out of work for over a year myself. I've been barely making it with school loans, but I haven't been well enough to do my schoolwork. I'm not sure what my next step is at this point either. I do hope things look up for you and me soon.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Gotta watch out for these snake oil peddlers. It's a shame that people are taken advantage of, and probably 99% of us here on the boards have run into it personally.

Not every doc necessarily has bad intentions, but it does get to the point sometimes where you wonder if you're paying for someone's boat or their kid's college fund. There is money to be made and health care is a thriving industry right now. That being said, I'm a little worried about all of the recent legislation out of DC. I don't really want the government mandating or administering my care.

Like you folks, I'm also unemployed and lost my job to a previous illness. The amount of money I've spent on health care this last few years, despite having insurance, has been astronomical. We need some overall changes in attitudes, along with smart reforms and regulations.

Climbing down off my soapbox...


----------



## wuselino1412 (Dec 24, 2010)

people who do not have a thyroid issue do not understand what we are going through. my husband thinks i am crazy. he doesn't get it because its not to be seen from the outside. When i was freakin about this whole doctor situation he said, oh well just do the old prescription again. its not like youre dying from it. He doesn't understand that my anger outbursts come from it, my sex drive is zero, i can hardly study, i am always cold then hot, etc. He was born with a shorter leg and a club foot and that you can see so that makes it a real medical issue, unlike my thyroid i guess. I am just glad i found these horrible reviews today so i can print them out for him and let him read them. he thinks i am simply overreacting and thats why the people in the office treat me like they do. turned out they treat anyone like that


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

wuselino1412 said:


> he doesn't get it because its not to be seen from the outside.


And you hit the nail right on the head with that one! Until someone walks a mile in your shoes, they can't possibly know how it feels. I really hate saying this, because I don't want to scare or worry folks who are new to everything, but honestly my year of chemo (for another illness) was more-or-less a cakewalk compared to all of these new thyroid challenges.

Your thyroid is tied to so many functions, it almost boggles the mind. Throw some additional immune problems or hormone problems into the mix and you've got a heck of a time. :confused0018:


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

bigfoot said:


> And you hit the nail right on the head with that one! Until someone walks a mile in your shoes, they can't possibly know how it feels. I really hate saying this, because I don't want to scare or worry folks who are new to everything, but honestly my year of chemo (for another illness) was more-or-less a cakewalk compared to all of these new thyroid challenges.
> 
> Your thyroid is tied to so many functions, it almost boggles the mind. Throw some additional immune problems or hormone problems into the mix and you've got a heck of a time. :confused0018:


You got it! My own mother doesn't think I am ill because nothing is broken, bleeding, etc. If she can't see it, it doesn't exist. Poor Mom, I think she may have thyroid imbalances too, but she's "78 and has to go from something".


----------



## wuselino1412 (Dec 24, 2010)

yeah no kidding. i was born with a hypothyroid and as a kid i was put on some regime and it kept me pretty much skinny but i already had soft nails back then and thin hair and crazy anger outbursts. My parents simply said i have anger issues and the rest is genetic. pretty much, you have the same anger like your mother, blabla. Once i hit 10 or 11 my great doctor said oh my levels are normal (of course they only tested my tsh, and that is ALWAYS so called normal), so he took me off any medication. My immune system ate up my thyroid and i gained weight all the time. then id be on some crazy diet and still would hardly lose and when i would eat normal (actually still less than anyone else) and gain weight and couldnt get it off, I was told by my parents to finally stop eating so much. even though i was not. They did not take this issue seriously. In 2009-2010 i had ballooned up to 210 lbs because i wasn't on any medication. My parents visited from germany and were disgusted with me and how I looked. Not concerned but disgusted that i was obviously not able to eat like a normal person but stuff my face all day. Now i finally got all the rights tests taken and the doctor wont give them to me. This is so frustrating. yes I now weigh 128 lbs BUT i am on weight watchers and I work out and i take 75 micrograms of levothyroxin. But this dosage was only give because of my tsh levels (only thing tested last time) and i was only given this because i had the same prescription before. So my levels are nowhere near balanced which was proven when i was told my results were abnormal and now i am still not medicated right. It drives me crazy and noone but you guys seems to understand


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

wuselino - your doctor's office can not refuse to give you your test results. They are yours and you paid for them. I would go directly to the office and request a copy of them. They could charge you a very nominal fee to copy them. Even the copying fee is controled by state law. If you are in the United States, it is Federal Law that you must be provided with your medical records, including lab work when you request it. You do not have to pay $75 to go back to see the doctor to get a copy of your last lab work.


----------



## wuselino1412 (Dec 24, 2010)

I did. i had them fax me the release form and signed it, faxed it back, the nurse called and said its gonna be a dollar a page and i said fine since it was just a dollar and she said i could pick it up and i drove there and the receptionist said it takes up to 10 days for the doctor to review my release form and until that there is nothing i can do. I whined, begged, complained, threatened...it didnt get my anywhere. cant get past her and she refused to get me anyone else (i.e. nurse, doctor, manager, nothing) I was there for 30 minutes. I read reviews about them earlier and i am not the only one with that issue. obviously they have done this several times before. i wrote him a certified letter today and informed him of his staff and that i will report this to the medical board if i dont have my results sent to me asap and get my promised prescription asap


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Do the smart thing:

Whenever your doctor orders labs, have "cc to patient" written on the lab order. Get your copies immediately, at the same time your doctor gets his. This assumes that you use a lab external to your doctor's office. If he insists on doing labs in his office, tell him you want the copies immediately, at no charge, or you'll go elsewhere. Most doctors are agreeable to this. The ones who bludgeon you with charges per page [which is legal up to a certain amount] are just squeezing blood out of a turnip.

As far as the snake oil peddlers: register with the "Do Not Call Registry."


----------



## wuselino1412 (Dec 24, 2010)

I would have done that if i would have known it. but they never showed me any lab request form or anything else. So i have no clue


----------



## margaret63 (May 3, 2012)

I saw this post regarding Dr. Ardie Singh and I just had to respond to it. I started as a patient with Dr. Singh after seeing him on a television program. I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's in 2005 and despite faithfully taking my synthroid I just kept getting more ailments over the years and my Dr. had to increase my dosage every couple of years. I had gained over 100 lbs and could not lose it no matter what I tried. I had acid reflux several times a week and was beginning to get arthritis in my hands and feet. When I sat down with Dr. Singh he explained my condition to me more than any MD ever had and he told me that if he was going to treat me I had to be committed to it 100% or there was no sense wasting either of our time. Over the course of a year. I have found several food allergies with the testing that Dr. Singh does. Very thorough tests! I have lost 75 lbs so far and I feel wonderful. No more acid reflux, no arthritis and even though my whole family had the flu this winter I didn't get it. His treatment has really improved my immune system. I too know that there are quacks out there who take advantage of people, but let me tell you Dr. Singh is not one of them. He never hesitates to explain everything to you and if you have any issues he listens. Unlike the MD's I have had over the years.


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

While I'm glad to hear of your success with your thyroid issues, I have to say that it's interesting that your one and only post on the forum is in defense of this chiropractor. And this thread is from last summer, so you had to dig for it. ????

I mean no disrespect, however you should know that a lot of us are cautious about miracle claims, especially as a person's first post.


----------



## margaret63 (May 3, 2012)

In response to makenna. This is definitely not a miracle claim. I have had to work hard at taking the recommended supplements and diet that the doctor put me on, that is why he says you need to be committed. Also, I didn't have to "dig" for the post on this forum. I was looking for a video that Dr. Singh recommended and when I googled his name this post came up on the first page. As to this being my first post on the forum, I don't see the relevance. Doesn't everyone have a "first post" and does that make what they have to say any less valid? I don't normally post to these boards, but when I saw a post denigrating a man that had never even been seen I wanted to offer an alternative viewpoint. I just hope that my posting will give someone the opportunity to get well, it has made a remarkable difference in my life and I hope others can get the same help as I have. I am not a schill for the doctor I just believe he is a good man. Does he want to also make a living at it and be successful, sure. I see nothing wrong with that at all.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

margaret63 said:


> In response to makenna. This is definitely not a miracle claim. I have had to work hard at taking the recommended supplements and diet that the doctor put me on, that is why he says you need to be committed. Also, I didn't have to "dig" for the post on this forum. I was looking for a video that Dr. Singh recommended and when I googled his name this post came up on the first page. As to this being my first post on the forum, I don't see the relevance. Doesn't everyone have a "first post" and does that make what they have to say any less valid? I don't normally post to these boards, but when I saw a post denigrating a man that had never even been seen I wanted to offer an alternative viewpoint. I just hope that my posting will give someone the opportunity to get well, it has made a remarkable difference in my life and I hope others can get the same help as I have. I am not a schill for the doctor I just believe he is a good man. Does he want to also make a living at it and be successful, sure. I see nothing wrong with that at all.


Welcome Margaret!










You are fine and I am glad that you have joined us. You will find a lot of info here.

Many here are hoping to find help and if your one or two posts about Dr. Singh help them do that, this is a good thing. I pride myself in thinking outside the box as much as possible.

Whatever works for the person in need is what works for me.

If anybody wants more specific info, they can PM you.


----------



## puritanize (Apr 11, 2013)

To me chiro's and other health care people can tend to jump on a condition like the thyroid, whether they are good or not is dependent on that person I guess. I see a functional healthcare practitioner. I would never see a regular Doctor, etc. I have my reasons, as do others that want to see one.

This one sounds a little fishy ad is really into that pushy marketing. Once again to me it comes down to research, testimonials from others and so on.

My suggestion is do your research, consider second opinions and so on.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

puritanize said:


> To me chiro's and other health care people can tend to jump on a condition like the thyroid, whether they are good or not is dependent on that person I guess. I see a functional healthcare practitioner. I would never see a regular Doctor, etc. I have my reasons, as do others that want to see one.
> 
> This one sounds a little fishy ad is really into that pushy marketing. Once again to me it comes down to research, testimonials from others and so on.
> 
> My suggestion is do your research, consider second opinions and so on.





puritanize said:


> To me chiro's and other health care people can tend to jump on a condition like the thyroid, whether they are good or not is dependent on that person I guess. I see a functional healthcare practitioner. I would never see a regular Doctor, etc. I have my reasons, as do others that want to see one.
> 
> This one sounds a little fishy ad is really into that pushy marketing. Once again to me it comes down to research, testimonials from others and so on.
> 
> My suggestion is do your research, consider second opinions and so on.


It is true; healing is a whole body and spiritual experience. Treating the symptom in no way addresses the cause.


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

I agree with Puritanize,

I am not doubting the honesty of all of these people, but some are definitely opportunistic and a few are dodgy- it's a nightmare trying to sift the information on all the various claims I know.

.Even at Amazon inspecting the Health Books the plot thickens even more, there are many excellent books available there but an awful lot of potboiler misleading rubbish that probably should be pulped..

We are super vulnerable when we are sick, especially with a hopeless Dr and no relief in sight-( I have spent a lot of time there believe me,)

If something sounds amazing it may well be, but Google and second opinions is your friend .


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

margaret63 said:


> I saw this post regarding Dr. Ardie Singh and I just had to respond to it. I started as a patient with Dr. Singh after seeing him on a television program. I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's in 2005 and despite faithfully taking my synthroid I just kept getting more ailments over the years and my Dr. had to increase my dosage every couple of years. I had gained over 100 lbs and could not lose it no matter what I tried. I had acid reflux several times a week and was beginning to get arthritis in my hands and feet. When I sat down with Dr. Singh he explained my condition to me more than any MD ever had and he told me that if he was going to treat me I had to be committed to it 100% or there was no sense wasting either of our time. Over the course of a year. I have found several food allergies with the testing that Dr. Singh does. Very thorough tests! I have lost 75 lbs so far and I feel wonderful. No more acid reflux, no arthritis and even though my whole family had the flu this winter I didn't get it. His treatment has really improved my immune system. I too know that there are quacks out there who take advantage of people, but let me tell you Dr. Singh is not one of them. He never hesitates to explain everything to you and if you have any issues he listens. Unlike the MD's I have had over the years.


What exactly have you done and how has it changed your condition?

Thansk


----------



## puritanize (Apr 11, 2013)

Well finding the right doctor is tough. My wife just found out she has the worst genetic mutation for methylating. Her doctor before missed this and was not testing her enough. Hence he was giving her folic acid. Folic acid for her is like pouring gas on a fire. It is so toxic to her and he never did what he was supposed to and test her more. He was a poor detective. Now her doctor has been beyond amazing. She meets with him Thursday actually.

It can be so tough, sometimes trial and error after long research spells is all we can do.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I think half of all the posts I've ever written say, "You've gotta' kiss a lot of frogs before you find a prince."

I'm especially cautious about chiropractors. I had one who claimed he could cure my diabetes with his package of 20 treatments. I recognize there are some good ones out there, who are not opportunists, but I must be frank and say that I personally believe that all chiropractors are MD-wannabees but couldn't get into med school. Yes I am terribly biased.


----------



## puritanize (Apr 11, 2013)

I like the term med school now, it's so fitting, because they literally learn to basically prescribe meds for everything and that is it!

We have had enough frogs, Lord willing this doctor will continue down the right path. I have been very thankful so far.... Her doctor is Chris Kresser by the way...


----------



## garlicdawg (Apr 29, 2014)

so you think the quack is the one who's going to fix your thyroid.....?

but the one who yanks it out is a good certified DR....?

I think you have it quite backwards Lavender.....


----------



## puritanize (Apr 11, 2013)

So there is no way to heal naturally?

WOW, only certified doctors can help by taking our thyroids out.

Are there not bad certified doctors?

What makes you think they are a quack? Have you done full research on them to make that slanderous statement?



garlicdawg said:


> so you think the quack is the one who's going to fix your thyroid.....?
> 
> but the one who yanks it out is a good certified DR....?
> 
> I think you have it quite backwards Lavender.....


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

wuselino1412 said:


> people who do not have a thyroid issue do not understand what we are going through. my husband thinks i am crazy. he doesn't get it because its not to be seen from the outside. When i was freakin about this whole doctor situation he said, oh well just do the old prescription again. its not like youre dying from it. He doesn't understand that my anger outbursts come from it, my sex drive is zero, i can hardly study, i am always cold then hot, etc. He was born with a shorter leg and a club foot and that you can see so that makes it a real medical issue, unlike my thyroid i guess. I am just glad i found these horrible reviews today so i can print them out for him and let him read them. he thinks i am simply overreacting and thats why the people in the office treat me like they do. turned out they treat anyone like that


Buy the book The Thyroid Solution by Ridah Arem and point out the stories ppl talk about. It made my husband "get it" and may help your husband understand what you are experiencing

As far as quack doctors - the chiropractor thyroid cure is advertised in many cities. I for one question how chiropractic care can cure a disease that is antibody driven. Then I realize that acupuncture did actually cure my allergies for about 18 months but I spent alot of $$ on treatments 2-3 times a week for several months.


----------



## garlicdawg (Apr 29, 2014)

actually I attended Dr Singh's free seminar.....it was a most compelling and professionally delivery w/ no BS.....

he also gives you a free consultation and gives sensible answers..... he also has an over 25 page report explaining

his protocol which includes 7 blood tests to test the cytokines....TH1 & 2 immune system balance....homocysteine

and inflamation markers.....to say he's a quack is not accurate and in fact I have never seen an MD give any

such info or even talk to you w/o some huge fee...and usually gives all B S answers.......

I did not do his program b/cuz mine are dental issues and Im going that route first to see if it resolves the problem...

but I will consider him b/cuz everything on his report just makes sense and I have not seen anything better out there....

I have a copy of his report if any one wants to read it...it's a word.doc but im not sure how to bring it here or if

it's even permitted...but I could email it

best of health....


----------

